# Ashy's Knives



## ashy2classy

First installment with new shoes. Got them rehandled by Tony at LaSeur knives. My materials and designs, his fantastic work. Will be posting more as they're completed...

Knife: Toyama 210mm gyuto
Handle: Maple burl + copper + bias-cut black palm




Knife: Toyama 150mm petty
Handle: Maple burl + copper + bias-cut black palm




Knife: Fujiwara Teruyasu Maboroshi 210mm gyuto
Handle: Ironwood + imitation musk ox horn + bog oak




Knife: Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka 210mm gyuto
Handle: Buckeye burl + nickel silver + bog oak + nickel silver + buckeye burl




Knife: Kato Standard 210mm gyuto
Handle: Koa + ivory paper micarta + koa




Knife: Devin Thomas ITK 225mm gyuto
Handle: Narra beeswing + white Elforyn + black paper micarta


----------



## mc2442

Some great knives there! I really like the handle on the FT.


----------



## slobound

Love the wood choice on the TF


----------



## Grunt173

Great looking knives and handles. It would be hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## juniperburl

Love these designs, especially that buckeyeburl/bog oak on the Denka. What inspired this design?


----------



## ashy2classy

juniperburl said:


> Love these designs, especially that buckeyeburl/bog oak on the Denka. What inspired this design?



Thanks, @juniperburl! CarbonKnifeCo.com sold a Takeda gyuto some time ago with a custom Cody handle (see photo below) and I knew I wanted to use the same design on a KU knife of mine. The handle for the Denka is one of my favorites. I love it!


----------



## juniperburl

Happy you like the design enough to to emulate it. That's one of mine, and it has always been one of my favorite designs. Lots of cool tones that do work well with kurouchi. Cheers, Cody


----------



## nakneker

As always Ashy, those are superb. Classy and well done.


----------



## ashy2classy

juniperburl said:


> Happy you like the design enough to to emulate it. That's one of mine, and it has always been one of my favorite designs. Lots of cool tones that do work well with kurouchi. Cheers, Cody



LOL! You're going by a different handle (no pun intended ) now??? Regardless, your work is fantastic. Now I feel embarrassed with my reply not knowing it was you. 

Having my Kato WH done with Koa, nickel silver and blackwood like the handles you did for both Mizuno Honyaki for Carbon. I know it was Taz. blackwood and not Koa, but it's pretty close.  Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. Hope you don't mind that I'm trying to have the designs replicated!


----------



## ashy2classy

nakneker said:


> As always Ashy, those are superb. Classy and well done.



Thanks, Sean! I like simple designs. I take a lot of my inspiration from Bloodroot Blades' handles. What they do with the wood they have available is AWESOME! Of course, as seen above, I've also taken ideas from Cody, Haburn (Maboroshi), and Isaiah Schroeder (Toyamas).


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> Thanks, Sean! I like simple designs. I take a lot of my inspiration from Bloodroot Blades' handles. What they do with the wood they have available is AWESOME! Of course, as seen above, I've also taken ideas from Cody, Haburn (Maboroshi), and Isaiah Schroeder (Toyamas).


 Imitation is the purest form of flattery and you can still twist it a bit to make it all yours. I’ve imitated handles I’ve seen and liked on most of my customs. I’m just getting started though, I’m sure it will evolve as I go. Keep posting your customs, I always enjoy it when you do.!!


----------



## juniperburl

ashy2classy said:


> LOL! You're going by a different handle (no pun intended ) now??? Regardless, your work is fantastic. Now I feel embarrassed with my reply not knowing it was you.
> 
> Having my Kato WH done with Koa, nickel silver and blackwood like the handles you did for both Mizuno Honyaki for Carbon. I know it was Taz. blackwood and not Koa, but it's pretty close.  Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. Hope you don't mind that I'm trying to have the designs replicated!



Its all good! Don't feel embarrassed, I put you on the spot . Name change because I am just poking around, not promoting. 

The handle on the miz honyaki from carbon knife co is one from Joe I believe. I'm sure your will turn out fine.


----------



## ashy2classy

Knife: Mazaki KU 220mm Gyuto
Handle: Spalted Maple Burl + Copper + Dyed Maple Burl






Knife: Kato WH 210mm Gyuto
Handle: Exhibition Koa + Nickel Silver + African Blackwood


----------



## valgard

the Kato looks too Classy


----------



## labor of love

Kato standard looks way cool. Ashy, which kato do you reach for more? Great collection btw. I’m not really into custom handles but your blades are some of my faves for sure.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Kato standard looks way cool. Ashy, which kato do you reach for more? Great collection btw. I’m not really into custom handles but your blades are some of my faves for sure.



Thanks, labor. The standard was my preferred Kato back when I had them both. I just got the WH back after it being away for months waiting for a handle so I didn't do any comparison with new handles. I ended up selling the standard because it was a bit too short for my tastes (and I needed the $$) and I haven't used the WH since I got it back last week. For now it's my only Kato so that'll be the one I reach for.  My preference is to get a 240 standard because it's the best of both worlds, IMO. No luck with my recent WTB post so maybe I'll bump that sometime soon.

After buying a larger board, I've found that I prefer 225-240mm blades so I'm running into a problem that the newly handled knives are shorter than I'd like. I'm slowly transitioning to longer blades and selling the ones that are too short. Not an ideal way to do it, but I'm having fun along the way, even though my wallet isn't. 

BTW, you need to post photos of your new TF. Glad you're liking it. I love(d) mine, but I need one with a longer blade. Even though I swore off buying them again, I still want one. They're fantastic when you get a good one, but for the $$ I could buy an Akebono. Touch choice...


----------



## ashy2classy

A few more...

Knife: Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 240mm Gyuto
Handle: Bog Oak + Blonde Horn







Knife: Shigefusa Kasumi 240mm Gyuto
Handle: Maple Burl + African Blackwood







Knife: Wakui Nashiji 240mm Gyuto
Handle: Tasmanian Blackwood + African Blackwood


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gorgeous pieces, wow...


----------



## JoBone

Sweet collection


----------



## ashy2classy

Collection as of March 25, 2019. 

Not shown: Mazaki nashiji 240, Tanaka ginsan 240, Shiraki crescent moon honyaki 240, Takamura R2 210, Tojiro bread knife, Tanaka blue #2 nashiji 240 no handle, Mizuno blue #2 270, Kippington 52100 255mm






*Top Left*

Misono Dragon Swedish carbon 240mm gyuto Western
TF Denka 240mm gyuto Western
Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto Western
TF nashiji 180mm gyuto Western
Masamoto VG 150mm petty Western
Misono Swedish carbon 90mm paring Western


*Top Center*

Catcheside forged geometry 240mm gyuto
Raquin 240mm gyuto


*Top Right*

Evan Antzenberger 260mm gyuto
Devin Thomas san-mai 1.2519 253mm gyuto (sadly this was sold about a week later)
Halcyon Forge wrought iron/52100 248mm gyuto
Halcyon Forge wrought iron/1.2519 245mm gyuto

*
Bottom*

Wakui nashiji 150mm petty
Toyama kasumi 150mm petty
Watanabe 180mm nakiri
Y. Ikeda suminagashi blue #1 240mm gyuto
Wakui kasumi 240mm gyuto
Wakui nashiji 240mm gyuto
Kochi V2 240mm gyuto
Toyama kasumi 240mm gyuto
Jikko Akebono 240mm gyuto
Mazaki (JNS) 240mm gyuto
Kikumori Choyo ginsan 270mm gyuto
Shigehiro 270mm gyuto
Konosuke Fujiyama white #1 270mm gyuto
Mizuno blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


----------



## slobound

An AMAZING collection, Ashy!


----------



## Barmoley

Very impressive all of it. Antzenberger and Halcyons, grab my attention the most.


----------



## Kgp

Very nice! You have excellent taste in knives!


----------



## valgard

very nice collection there Kevin. Where is the other Catchie?


----------



## valgard

can you compare the Shigehiro and the Sumi Ikeda?


----------



## milkbaby

Nice, but where the heck are the single bevels??!?


----------



## ashy2classy

Thanks, everyone!



valgard said:


> very nice collection there Kevin. Where is the other Catchie?



Purchased a second with the expectation of selling the shorter one, which I did.



valgard said:


> can you compare the Shigehiro and the Sumi Ikeda?



Both great, but the sumi takes the cake. Damn does that blue 1 take a keen edge. Plenty of heft and a fantastic cutter. The Shigehiro is a beast that does pretty much everything well, but it's more of a workhorse than a middleweight like the sumi. Both have really nice food separation. 



milkbaby said:


> Nice, but where the heck are the single bevels??!?



I have no use for them, much like 99% of the gyutos.


----------



## bahamaroot

Rockin collection Kevin, no doubt!


----------



## labor of love

Dude, buy a freaking suji already!


----------



## minibatataman

labor of love said:


> Dude, buy a freaking suji already!


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Dude, buy a freaking suji already!



LOL, why? I'm a home cook and my 240s do just fine in place of a suji.


----------



## bahamaroot

ashy2classy said:


> LOL, why? I'm a home cook and my 240s do just fine in place of a suji.


Cuz sujis are just cool! I'm just a home cook too but have a 300mm Kono W2 suji just for the hell of it!


----------



## labor of love

Just buy one suji. You’re missing out on a lot of fun. Think Toyama, Marko, or ginga.


----------



## panda

Slicing with a gyuto is just not the same as using a suji, believe me. It will bring you Joy. I can loan you mine if you'd like.


----------



## Bcos17

Ashy, you mentioned in your first post that you supplied all the materials to Tony Laseur. Where did you source all these different woods and metal spacers? Really loved all the handles, the Mazaki KU and Kato in particular. Really nicely done.


----------



## dan

Peer pressure much?


----------



## labor of love

dan said:


> Peer pressure much?


Not enough, I want more guys to pile on!


----------



## Nemo

Sorry to say, Ashy, LOL is right. You need a suji. Even if just for the fun of it.

And I've gotta say, I'm a gyuto guy and I totally dig your collection.

There you go... enabling done.... [emoji16]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Raquin or Toyoma would be good choices unless you can get your hands on a Kato


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Just buy one suji. You’re missing out on a lot of fun. Think Toyama, Marko, or ginga.


After you first posted about getting a suji I immediately went to JNS and looked for a Toyama. Unfortunately, they're all sold out.


----------



## MrHiggins

@Barmoley was selling a toyama suji in the BST two weeks ago. I didn't see that it sold. Time to reach out? 

I sure like mine!


----------



## valgard

Sujis are fun Kevin, I got a Raquin and Kato, thinking of a Watanabe...


----------



## ashy2classy

Bcos17 said:


> Ashy, you mentioned in your first post that you supplied all the materials to Tony Laseur. Where did you source all these different woods and metal spacers? Really loved all the handles, the Mazaki KU and Kato in particular. Really nicely done.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## nakneker

Sujis are a lot of fun, my second favorite profile after Gyutos. I have a Toyama 270, a Kono 270, a Hiromoto 270 but I need a 300 Suji. I’m jealous of your Toyama 300. I’m on the hunt, which is half the fun anyways.


----------



## Jlc88

You’re not playing around with this collection. Do they all get use?


----------



## Unique98

ashy2classy said:


> Collection as of March 25, 2019.
> 
> Not shown: Mazaki nashiji 240, Tanaka ginsan 240, Shiraki crescent moon honyaki 240, Takamura R2 210, Tojiro bread knife, Tanaka blue #2 nashiji 240 no handle, Mizuno blue #2 270, Kippington 52100 255mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Left*
> 
> Misono Dragon Swedish carbon 240mm gyuto Western
> TF Denka 240mm gyuto Western
> Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto Western
> TF nashiji 180mm gyuto Western
> Masamoto VG 150mm petty Western
> Misono Swedish carbon 90mm paring Western
> 
> 
> *Top Center*
> 
> Catcheside forged geometry 240mm gyuto
> Raquin 240mm gyuto
> 
> 
> *Top Right*
> 
> Evan Antzenberger 260mm gyuto
> Devin Thomas san-mai 1.2519 253mm gyuto (sadly this was sold about a week later)
> Halcyon Forge wrought iron/52100 248mm gyuto
> Halcyon Forge wrought iron/1.2519 245mm gyuto
> 
> *
> Bottom*
> 
> Wakui nashiji 150mm petty
> Toyama kasumi 150mm petty
> Watanabe 180mm nakiri
> Y. Ikeda suminagashi blue #1 240mm gyuto
> Wakui kasumi 240mm gyuto
> Wakui nashiji 240mm gyuto
> Kochi V2 240mm gyuto
> Toyama kasumi 240mm gyuto
> Jikko Akebono 240mm gyuto
> Mazaki (JNS) 240mm gyuto
> Kikumori Choyo ginsan 270mm gyuto
> Shigehiro 270mm gyuto
> Konosuke Fujiyama white #1 270mm gyuto
> Mizuno blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto



Wow! Amazing collection


----------



## dbmiller5

> Knife: Toyama 150mm petty
> Handle: Maple burl + copper + bias-cut black palm


POW! That's the one man, I cant stop looking at it! drool


----------



## Receiver52

Have a Wat. Really like it.


----------

